# Is it normal to lose a lot of weight after a miscarriage?



## Toucansofsoda

I just miscarried about 10 days ago, and man was I glad. 
I'm in a healthy place in my mind because I knew it was going to happen about 4 weeks prior to the events of labor day weekend.
I'm just glad it's over and I can try again soon.

The issue is, I kept seeing friends and they keep asking me "Are you okay, how are you doing?" And of course I said I was doing well... and then this weekend I had dinner at a friend's house and she said she asked me back then because it looked like I lost a bit of weight. She thought I might be depressed or something.

And, now that I think of it, my skirts are slipping right off. 
I'm about 20 pounds lighter than I was and all within maybe a 3 week period. 
I really thought nothing of it, it wasn't as if I was trying to lose weight. 

Is that normal? Maybe I'll gain a little back?

Has anyone else experienced something similar?

Thanks!

:hangwashing:


----------



## jennajul2001

I lost about 15 pounds after my mc and dnc. I think it was because I wasn't eating much I just didn't want to. As soon as I started to feel more like myself I gained it back. 

I lost due to stress, I barely got out of bed most days. 

Not sure if it's a normal thing though.


----------



## Toucansofsoda

I'm not sure whats normal either. Everything I googled discussed weight gain. 
I don't feel depressed... I think I'm eating enough, maybe I'm not.


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Crazy, I post about weight loss and now all the ads are wight watchers and jenny craig!


----------



## patiently

Im not sure of the sizing in chicago but in england im usually am a size 8 which is a 4 american size, however since my mc in june i am a 6 size american 2 i thought i was eating enough but sometimes stress can cause weight loss...i just want to put the pounds back on


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

In the 6 months since my MMC I lost weight, too. It just kept dropping & dropping, a total of about 8kg I think. After 6 months it stabilised but I've not gained any back. I didn't even think about the fact it could be tied into the MC but now that I see your posts, ladies, I'm wondering.

I am, however, a very anxious person (get a lot of panic attacks and then can't eat much for days) so I put it down to that. But even during the times I've been relatively ok, the weight still came off. 

I wonder if the hormone shock changes something about how our metabolism works?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have lost a total of 16 lbs, but my weight loss started before my MC was confirmed at 7 weeks (I litterally started noticing weightloss right after my BFP) I didn't have morning sickness and only slight nausea. I had read that weightloss can actually be one of the signs of MC (I had others also, spotting, cramping, backaches). Well after my D&C I continued to lose weight. I asked the NP at my follow up visit and she thought the weight loss was due to stress, and just advised me to eat small frequent meals. I think it had to do mostly with the hormones still in my body and combined with stress. 

For me it was actually a good thing that I lost the weight (I was a few lbs overweight to begin with) and I feel lke I am at a healthier weight for my next pregnancy (My BMI is now in the normal range) and I am eating less now (I tended to overeat before). I am still losing weight just at a slower pace (maybe .5 - 1 lb per week) but this is probably due to me eating less. 

I am just scared that I will lose weight during my next pregnancy too.


----------



## Ashliem90

I lost about 25lbs in the 2 months following my D&C. I'm pretty sure it's just from being so run down I didn't feel like eating 90% of the time.


----------



## Jessabelle

:hugs: Sorry for your loss! I lost a few pounds due to stress and I wasn't eating much. I had started gaining a couple of pounds while pregnant (I was 13 weeks but had actually had mmc at about 9-10 weeks and had to have ERPC).


----------



## keepthefaithx

i actually gained a couple pounds after mine....

i eat when im sad so i think thats y......


anythings possible

goodluck xo


----------



## confusedprego

I lost only about 5lbs after the mmc at 9 weeks but I don't eat when I'm stressed. I didn't notice I was eating less but I must have been. I've since gained it back and a little more! Oops!


----------



## SweetJennie

I lost about 15 lbs after my D&C. I think it was from grieving and not having an appetite. I have lots of weight to lose though so it wasn't a bad thing. Sorry about everyones losses.


----------



## chantillycole

I lost my son on November 14, 2011. I had made it to 20 weeks and my water broke. since then I just continue to drop weight. I have no idea if this is normal. I could use some ideas.


----------



## MightyMom

I lost 10 lbs but I think it was because I didn't eat for two weeks. Now I am stressing about being pg again and I'm overeating and gaining weight!


----------



## ticking.clock

I had a MMC almost 4 weeks ago at 11 weeks, I have been told twice now that I've lost a lot of weight,
I feel like I'm eating normally but maybe not?
X


----------



## Corn

Even though original post is old, I'll still leave a reply message. Maybe it will be useful for other readers. 
I lost 3 kg (I am tiny bone, small frame human) 4 weeks after I miscarried. And then lost another 2 within next 2 months, i looked like a prisoner of concentration camp, I had tonnes of hair on a pillow every morning for the next 6 months. 
I also had viral infections, one after the other, that made me eat even less. People were asking me if I am sick or anorexic. :wacko:


----------

